# Ein Verzeichnis auf Server mit PW schützen!



## Ombra (21. August 2012)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich Verzeichnisse auf Servern mit einem PW schützen? Ich wusste das mal, habs aber vergessen...


Danke


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. August 2012)

Hi,

kommt darauf an, welchen Webserver du verwendest:
- Apache: https://www.phpbb.de/kb/htaccess
- Lighttpd: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/lighttpd-setup-a-password-protected-directory-directories.html
- Nginx: http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpAuthBasicModule

Die Links hab ich mal auf die schnelle per Google gesucht und die Anleitungen kurz überflogen, sollten so gehen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

